# Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü



## mr_jacky (17. September 2011)

*Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Hallo Leute 
  Will mir meine ERSTE Wakü zusammenstellen und fange da auch erst an mich in die materie einzulesen, daher bitte ich um nachsicht ß von pumpen und blasen wenig ahnung 
  So erstmal die wichtigen Teile, meines Systems (bis auf CPU sicher):


  CPU: I72600K oder Bulldozer FX-8150
  GPU: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 580 Hydro Copper 2, 3072MB
  Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-X2000FB

  Wie schon angedeutet hab ich keine ahnung was Wakü mässig gut ist und was sinnvoller ist, inerne oder externe Wakü, ob einzeln oder komplett pack. Will einen möglichst guten kühl effekt, wobei ich auch sehr geräuschempfindlich bin.

  Vor der ersten Preislichen Vorstellung tendier ich so zwischen 350€ - 500€, wobei ich je nachdem was sinnvoller oder besser ist, auch bereit wäre mehr auszugeben.

  Danke euch schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Malkolm (17. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Hallo mr_jacky,

falls noch nicht geschenen, lies dir bitte den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-24-06-11-a.html durch. Der Guide gibt einen sehr guten ersten Einblick in die Materie und beantwortet schonmal einen großen Teil der aufkommenden Fragen.

Um CPU und 2xGTX580 leise kühl zu stellen wird kein Weg an einer externen WaKü vorbeigehen. Du kämpfst mit guten 600-700W Abwärme unter Last, je nachdem was du genau mit deinen Komponenten treibst (OC) sogar noch wesentlich mehr. Eine interne Lösung ist da nicht mehr praktikabel und zufriedenstellend.
Die Mindestempfehlung meinerseits wäre ein 1080er Radi, extern aufgestellt.

Dein Budget von max. 500€ kann dafür ausreichen, sofern dieses nicht den Aufpreis der bereits vormontierten Kühlkörper auf den GTX 580 beinhaltet. Grundsätzlich könntest du aber Geld sparen, wenn du die GraKas und die Kühlkörper getrennt voneinander kaufst und selbst zusammenbringst.

Nach Lektüre des Guides kannst du dich daran machen einen Warenkorb zusammenzustellen und diesen hier posten. Mit dem WK als Grundlage kann man dann weitersehen


----------



## mr_jacky (17. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

die Kühlkörper für die GPU's beinhalten *NICHT* den geschätzten betrag von 500€  ^^


----------



## mr_jacky (18. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

meinst du mit externer wakü nur den/die radiator/en extern zu lagern oder das gesamte wakü system?


----------



## <BaSh> (18. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Er meint den Radiator extern aufzustellen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Nur den Radiator.


----------



## mr_jacky (19. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

mal so aus neugier, was haltet ihr von so nem ding?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehlter RP-980BK schwarz Koolance Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehlter RP-980BK schwarz 50014


----------



## <BaSh> (19. September 2011)

Nichts.
Überteuert und nicht vibrationsdämmbar.


----------



## mr_jacky (19. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

giebt es da evtl ne lösung, des komplette system extern zu haben? hab da von so tower gehört, wo dann radi, agb und pumpe in einem sind. also dass man zum einen den rechner tower und zum anderen den wakü tower hat? oder sind die nicht leistungsstark genung bzw zu laut????


----------



## <BaSh> (19. September 2011)

Du meinst z.B soetwas?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...XT-mark-IV-ceramic-externe-Wasserk-hlung.html


----------



## mr_jacky (19. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

ja genau  taugt des was?


----------



## <BaSh> (19. September 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach taugen sie nichts. Für den selben Preis bekommt man einiges mehr an Fläche


----------



## Malkolm (20. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Du kannst dir natürlich eine Bench-Plattform kaufen (z.B. das Nova 1080er Bench Bundle). Auf diese Gerüste kannst du auch AGB und Pumpe montieren.
Das wäre vom Preis noch vertretbar, allerdings optisch nicht unbedingt der "Burner".


----------



## mr_jacky (23. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

aha wo kriegt man denn so n nova bench bundle? wurd mir gern mal n bild drüber machen, wie des aussieht ^^

ansonsten, gehn meine überlegungen weiterhin, des wakü system komplett  extern zu verlagern, da wenn ich mir die platzverteiling von meim  gehäuse so ansehe.... denke ich dass ich da nicht drum rum komme. (da  ich auch nix an dämmung verlieren und denn luftstrom nicht unnötig  behindern und evtl verwirkelungen riskieren will)

hierzu auch noch die frage zu alternatieven.

und z.B. hier, wie sähe es damit aus, von der preisleistung abgesehn.  würde diese für die abzuführende wärmeleistung reichen? also für:
2x evga  gtx 580 (übertacktet) und 
i72600k (übertacktet) bzw fx-8150  (übertacktet) ???


----------



## Schmidde (23. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



mr_jacky schrieb:


> aha wo kriegt man denn so n nova bench bundle?  wurd mir gern mal n bild drüber machen, wie des aussieht ^^
> 
> ansonsten,  gehn meine überlegungen weiterhin, des wakü system komplett  extern zu  verlagern, da wenn ich mir die platzverteiling von meim  gehäuse so  ansehe.... denke ich dass ich da nicht drum rum komme. (da  ich auch nix  an dämmung verlieren und denn luftstrom nicht unnötig  behindern und  evtl verwirkelungen riskieren will)
> 
> ...


 

 Ich seh da keinen Link 
 Und Takt bitte nur mit k 

 Warum willst du denn die Wakü komplett extern? Das Gehäuse ist doch rießig?!  Bei einer Wakü reicht schon ein geringer Luftstrom um die übrigen  Bauteile auf dem Mainboard zu kühlen, Verwirbelungen spielen ebenfalls  keine (große) Rolle.

Und muss es unbedingt die Hydro Copper sein? Wenn du dir den Umbau einer  Grafikkarte zutraust lassen sich hier schon ca. 200€ sparen. Die  Garantie geht dir beim übertakten sowieso flöten, wobei EVGA bei einem  Kühlerwechsel (afaik) sogar relativ kulant sein soll.

Und hier wäre noch das genannte Bench Bundle
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...roof-1500rpm-Multioption-und-L-fterkabel.html


----------



## mr_jacky (23. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

^^ hier n link

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaduct 360 XT mark IV ceramic externe Wasserkhlung Aquacomputer aquaduct 360 XT mark IV ceramic externe Wasserkhlung 41080

ja muss die hydro copper sein, gestern bestellt. hat die beste kühlleistung, mit abstand. und 10 jahre garanie sind auch nützlich^^

naja, wenn ich den radi schon nach aussen verlege, kann ich des mit dem rest auch machen. zudem hab ich nicht die mittel um da groß was zu basteln. hät ich ne biege-fräs- und drehmaschine zur hand säh des evtl anders aus^^
und bin intern noch am rumrätseln, wo ichs unterbringen soll... falls intern.


----------



## Schmidde (23. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



mr_jacky schrieb:


> ^^ hier n link
> 
> Aquatuning  - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaduct 360 XT mark  IV ceramic externe Wasserkhlung Aquacomputer aquaduct 360 XT mark IV  ceramic externe Wasserkhlung 41080
> 
> ...



Naja, ich hab zwar noch nicht sooo viel Ahnung von Waküs (bau mir selber demnächst erst eine ein)  aber von dem Aquaduct halte ich genauso viel wie Bash, zu teuer für die  Kühlleistung. Mehr als ein 360er Radi sollte es bei dir außerdem schon sein, hast ja zu Beginn geschrieben du wärst Geräuschempfindlich und der 360er wär mit den zwei GTX580 schon mehr als gut bedient. Sprich "leise" wär das auch nicht mehr 
Wenn extern dann würd ich auch eher das Bench Bundle empfehlen, der 1080er Radi wäre genau das richtige. Da noch Pumpe, AGB, CPU Kühler, Schläuche und Anschlüsse dazu und du liegst in etwa beim gleichen Preis wie mit dem Aquaduct. (Zumal beim Aquaduct bis auf die Pumpe und AGB auch noch alles fehlen würde, wäre also noch teurer)


----------



## mr_jacky (24. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

hmm, dann werd ich mir des bench bundle mal genauer ansehn, danke 
vlt n tipp für die passende pumpe? also mit genug leistung und wenn möglich leise, bzw mitteln um die lautstärke zu minimieren?


----------



## Jamrock (24. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Also von einem Benschbundle halte ich ehr weniger...

Würde an deiner Stelle lieber alles einzeln kaufen, den dabei bist du wesentlich flexibler und die Lüfter in dem Bundle solln nicht die besten sein (hab ich hier schon ein paar mal gehört).

Btw heute wurde die EVGA Classiefied vorgestellt und da du anscheinend leidenschaftlich OCst und wohl auch ein großes Budget wäre die Karte interessant für dich (zudem kostet sie auf der offizielen Seite so vie wie die HydroCopper2): EVGA | Products | Product List 
Ich denke wenn du noch auf die BD benches warten willst wird die Graka auch verfügbar sein.

MfGJamrock


----------



## mr_jacky (26. September 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

stimmt die EVGA Classiefied liest sich schön, nur die frage, welcher der  beiden kühler besser ist, oder ob die gleich sind. und der hdmi 1.4a  anschluss wurde durch einen EVBot ersetzt. ist so vlt ne interessante sache, aaaber, des richt so danach, dass die anderen komponenten dadurch auch teurer werden, wenn ich des EVBot nutzen wollen täte....
da denke ich, dass ich mit der anderen karte, die um 10% niedriger getacktet ist, auch gut durch komm, zur not kann ichs ja anheben^^ nur der boost modus von der EVGA Classiefied könnte noch interessant sein... aber dafür den 1,4a hdmi hergeben, weiss ja ned... 
hat jemand n gedanken zu diesem gedanklichen wirrwar??
was in wie fern sinnvoller wäre??


----------



## mr_jacky (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

hab hier mal n warenkorb zusammen gestellt, bitte um meinungen^^ nur die pumpe fehlt noch, hierführ würd ich mich über eine empfehlung freuen 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/XTCsid/i8afg56ceaa9kdaaor5nr1juf7onbain

hinzu kommen 2x EVGA GTX580 Hydro Copper 2, 3GB


----------



## axxo (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Wenn du den Aquarero verbaust, würde ich dann auch eine von den Aquastream Pumpen nehmen die damit recht gut funktionieren.


----------



## mr_jacky (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

noch ne frage zur schaltung der wakü: zuerst den ausgleichsbehälter, dann die pumpe, dann den radiator, dann gpus und cpu, steuerung. 
oder anders?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



mr_jacky schrieb:


> hab hier mal n warenkorb zusammen gestellt, bitte um meinungen^^ nur die pumpe fehlt noch, hierführ würd ich mich über eine empfehlung freuen
> 
> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/XTCsid/i8afg56ceaa9kdaaor5nr1juf7onbain
> 
> hinzu kommen 2x EVGA GTX580 Hydro Copper 2, 3GB



Warenkorb ist leer.




axxo schrieb:


> Wenn du den Aquarero verbaust, würde ich dann auch eine von den Aquastream Pumpen nehmen die damit recht gut funktionieren.



Derzeit ~gar nicht, nach allem, was man hört 




mr_jacky schrieb:


> noch ne frage zur schaltung der wakü: zuerst den ausgleichsbehälter, dann die pumpe, dann den radiator, dann gpus und cpu, steuerung.
> oder anders?


 
egal.


----------



## mr_jacky (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Warenkorb:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/XTCsid/gv78seuuvbroe2tckqpb7c85q3r3757m


----------



## <BaSh> (2. Oktober 2011)

Der verlinkte Warenkorb ist leer


----------



## mr_jacky (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

xD aber jetz:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c24fbae92067318e075c69a62b5b3b00


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Das ist doch mal ein Fortschritt

- die 4 Pin Molex auf 6 x 3 Pin Platine nützt dir mit dem Aquaero nichts
- ein 1 auf 9 3 Pin Verteiler könnte dagegen nützlich sein
- Wasserzusatz ist als Konzentrat ein bißchen billiger
- der SLI-Verbinder ist nicht nur der teuerste und nicht lieferbar, er passt imho auch farblich nicht zu den anderen Anschlüssen
- Knickschutzfedern, erst recht in dieser Zahl, wirst du nicht brauchen
- Pumpenadapter für die Aquastream dagegen schon


----------



## mr_jacky (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

gut, welche möglichkeit hab ich dann, für all die lüfter wenn nicht mit der 4 Pin Molex auf 6 x 3 Pin Platine?
2x 1 auf 9 ?
zu dem SLI Verbinder, erschien mir sinnvoll, da die beiden gpu's auch  schwarz ind und ich die verbindung nicht unnötig hervorheben wollte^^  ansonsten, wenn die bis ende des monats nicht lieverbar ist, wird ne  andere genommen  und die paar euro unterschied wären mir egal xD
welche pumpen adapter wären des dann?

hier der neue warenkorb:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/492f72dbe28378b4c7b02703a4e0e4b6


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Jup, 1-auf-9 ist imho die bessere Wahl. Wieso es auf einmal 18 Lüfter sind, musst du aber nochmal erklären. Masse statt Klasse wird nur laut... (du bist dir darüber im klaren, dass die -Pure nicht das gleiche, hochwertige Lager der restlichen Silentwings nutzen?)


----------



## mr_jacky (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

18 deswegen, dass ich eine seite komplett saugend die andere komplett blasend machen kann. bezüglich der lüfter dürfte dies kaum einen unterschied machen, da sie eh mit niedriger drehzahl laufen und entkoppelt werden. dadurch rechtfertigt es meiner bisherigen ansicht, den aufpreis von 6 € pro lüfter nicht, was bei der anzahl an lüftern ja unterm strich nicht unwesentlich mehr ist. gegenkommentare?


----------



## mr_jacky (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

prozessortechnisch hat sich was geändert... entweder der fx-8150 oder einer von der i7-3000-serie...
ist die frage wie da die hitzeentwicklung ist..


----------



## mr_jacky (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

wie weit weg sollte der radiator denn stehn?


----------



## Malkolm (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



mr_jacky schrieb:


> 18 deswegen, dass ich eine seite komplett saugend die andere komplett blasend machen kann. bezüglich der lüfter dürfte dies kaum einen unterschied machen, da sie eh mit niedriger drehzahl laufen und entkoppelt werden. dadurch rechtfertigt es meiner bisherigen ansicht, den aufpreis von 6 € pro lüfter nicht, was bei der anzahl an lüftern ja unterm strich nicht unwesentlich mehr ist. gegenkommentare?


 
Die sehr geringe Mehrleistung bei erhöhter Geräuschemission rechtfertigt keine 18 Lüfter.
Lieber 9 hochwertigere (und hochpreisigere) Lüfter, davon hast du auf Dauer mehr.

Sowohl Bulldozer als auch SB-E bzw. IB kommen auf eine vergleichbare Wärmeentwicklung (~130W TDP).

Der Radi entfaltet seine volle Leistung, wenn du ihn mit möglichst kühler Luft fütterst und er dabei möglichst frei steht (>10cm entfernt von einer Wand/Gehäuse). Ich würde ihn einfach dahinstellen wo er am wenigsten stört (und nicht direkt an einer Wand hängt).


----------



## mr_jacky (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

reicht mir eine pumpe für einen kreislauf, bestehend aus:
- Aquacomputer Aquastream XT
- Aquacomputer aquaero 5 XT, Alphacool HF 14
- Ausgleichsbehälter, XSPC 5,25" Dual Bay Reservoir
- 1080 Radiator, Watercool MO-RA3
- 2x EVGA GTX 580 Hydro Copper2
- CPU
(Pumpe steht im gehäuse unten)

also reicht da eine, oder reicht sie gerade so, oder....?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Reicht ohne Probs.


----------



## mr_jacky (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

danke^^

und nach der pumpe zuerst der radiator oder zuerst die zu kühlenden komponenten?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Egal. 
Nimm das als nächstes was am leichtesten zu verschlauchen ist.


----------



## mr_jacky (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

und zuerst von cpu zur gpu, also runter pumpen (zuvor rauf zur cpu pumpen)
oder nach n radi direkt durch die gpu's dann durch cpu... (also wasserfluss aufwärts)?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Wie gesagt wähle den am leichtesten zu verschlauchenden Weg. 
Es spielt keine Rolle was du zuerst nimmst oder wo rauf und wo runter weil das musst du so oder so.


----------



## mr_jacky (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

suche sowas für n 11/8 Schlauch..
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) gerade Schottverschraubung - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) gerade Schottverschraubung - black nickel 65095


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Du kannst auch einfach ein 10/8 er nehmen und die Mutter aufbohren
Oder du nimmst 2 gerade Verschraubungen mehr von den 11/8er und nimmst die Muttern


----------



## mr_jacky (10. Oktober 2011)

ahh danke  gute idee )

kannst du bitte mal n blick auf den warenkorb werfen, mich würde deine meinung interessieren.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1913b73d7ec8c968473046ede5e792f0

dass ganze soll hier rein, bis auf den radi natürlich ^^

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Big-Tower » Lian Li PC-X2000FB TYR Super-Case Big-Tower - black


----------



## Uter (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

- du brauchst keine 2 Einlassadapter, sondern einen Ein- und einen Auslass
- warum so viele Lüfter und Entkoppler, m.M.n. rechnet sich die zusätzliche Lautstärke nicht, dann lieber einen 420er Mora
- ein Schlauchabschneider ist m.M.n. unnötig
- wenn HK, dann würde ich auch die Watercool Backplate nutzen (oder gleich einen Kryos kaufen)
- Ultra Pumpe + Aquaero?
- warum 14 Überwurfmuttern?
- m.M.n. zu viele Winkel
- bessere Lüfter > viele Lüfter


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Ok also

1. 14 Überwurfmuttern 11mm? Denk du hast vergessen die 1 zu löschen und meinst 4
2. Du hast 2x den Einlassadapter für deine Pumpe du brauchst aber einen Auslassadapter das ist nämlich ein anderer und zwar dieser
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" - black nickel Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" - black nickel 52087
3. Wenn du eh das Aquaero nimmst dann reicht dir auch die AquastreamXT Standart weil mit dem Auqaeoro hast du die funktionen eh schon was die Ultra bietet.
4.Wozu nimmst du 18 Lüfter 9 Stück langen vollkommen.
5. Nimm statt Kaltlichtkatoten die SMD oder Led beleuchtung, die Kaltlichtkatoten geben schnell den Geist auf.
6. Nimm lieber nichmal 1meter mehr schlauch leiber was auf Reserve als wenns am schluss wegen paar cm net ausgeht.

Ansonsten schaut ganz gut aus.


----------



## mr_jacky (10. Oktober 2011)

- Einlassadapter: es ist angegeben das dies ein Ein und Auslassadapter ist.
  oder giebt es da doch noch unterschiede?
- mit dem Schlauchabschneider kann man den schlauch schöner durchtrennen als mit einem Seitenschneider (hab ich in der     Lehre die erfahrung gemacht)
- die Überwurfmuttern deswegen, weil ich diese besser anziehen kann, wegen dem 6-kant
- 2 von den winkel sind für den ausgleichsbehälter, 2 für den Aquaero, 1-2 evtl für die pumpe
- was giebt es an dem Aquaero auszusetzen?
- die Entkoppler deswegen, damit die luft besser zirkulieren kann
- Lüfter: giebt es da welche, die empfehlenswert sind? bisher bin ich der meinung, dass ich sie eh in ner niedrigen drehzahl laufen lasse, wodurch sie eh sehr leise laufen sollten...
- der cpu kühler + backplatte werden eh noch gestrichen, sind im moment noch drin, damit der preis unterm strich in etwa stimmt (wird wies aussieht entweder für AM3+ oder 2011 sockel ausgetauscht)

die kaltlichtkathoden wegen dem UV. hierzu werde ich mir auch noch einen Öffner besorten und den so am gehäuse montieren, dass dieser dauerbetätigt ist und nur wenn ich die seitenplatte aufmache, geschlossen wird und so die kaltlichtkathoden angehn.
da dass gehäuse nicht so oft offen stehn wird, sollte die lebensdauer ausreichen

9 stk lüfter reichen? einer meinte er würde bei dem radiator mehr lüfter nehmen, daher dachte ich, ich verdopple sie einfach...
also 9 reichen oder wie? und die dann komplett eiseitig montieren oder?


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

-Wie gesagt ist das der Einlassadapter für die 1046/1048 und der  Auslass für die 1250 also das sind 3 verschiedene Pumpen darum nimm als Auslass den von mir verlinkten.
-Es reicht wenn du die Überwurfmuttern mit der Hand anziehst und selbst  da brauchst sie nett anziehen wie ein Berserker also gehts auch locker  ohne Sechskannt.
-Es gibt nix am Aquaero auszusetzten nur eben an der Pumpe denn durch das Aquaero reicht dir die Standart die Ultra bringt dir keine Vorteile mehr.
-Die entkoppler braucht man nicht.
-Lüfter sind die Noisblocker gut aber wie gesagt 9Stück reichen.


----------



## mr_jacky (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

empfiehlst du von Noisblocker einen speziellen lüfter?
- die 9 stk dann saugend am radiator montieren, richtig?


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Saugend ist ok
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78264


----------



## mr_jacky (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

ok^^ hier mal wieder n neuer warekorb:


https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a97813fb59833e8258e484375dced3a5


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Jo schaut ganz gut aus. 
Hast du mein Post vorher gelesen zwecks Muttern mit 6Kant? Du brauchst kein sechskannt so stark brauchst du die nicht anziehen da ist Handfest mehr als ausreichend.
Nimm gleich noch den Inlinetempsensor von Aquacomputer mit dazu dann hast die Wassertemp im blick.


----------



## mr_jacky (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

ja hab ich gelesen^^
bei dem Aquaero steht dabei, dass da 4 Temperatursensoren im Lieferumfang enthalten sind. oder sind die extern?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 XT USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD, Touch-Bedienung, IR-Fernbedienung Aquacomputer aquaero 5 XT USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD, Touch-Bedienung, IR-Fernbedienung 70173


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Ja das sind so externe Teile die kannst dann irgendwo an Kühler bappen find ich aber sinnlos weil auch extrem ungenau.


----------



## Uter (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Ich persönlich würde den Wasserzusatz (34€ ) und die "Entkoppler" (27€ ) weg lassen und mir dafür einen Mora für 140er Lüfter kaufen, da hast du deutlich mehr von und sogar noch einiges gespart.
Die eckigen Adapter machen weniger Ärger, so viele Winkel sollte man wirklich nicht nutzen (nicht wegen dem Durchfluss, aber wegen dem Preis), wenn du eckige Anschlüsse willst, warum legst du sie nicht in den Warenkorb sondern willst sie selbst zusammen bauen, wobei du die Hälfte dann ja wegwerfen kannst.

Ich stell dir gleich mal was zusammen, was zeigt, wie günstig das ganze möglich wär.

PS: So, 300€ weniger, mehr Leistung und fast die gleiche Optik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

@threadersteller:
Doppel- und Tripleposts sind zu unterlassen


----------



## mr_jacky (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

- die vielen winkel sind dabei, da ich hinter den laufwerkschächten nicht so viel platz habe, dass ich gerade anschlüsse nehmen kann, müsste den schlauch an dieser stelle knicken um dort hin zu kommen.
- das set is ne nette idee
- in deiner zusammenstellung fehlt der aquaero, die sensorik, kaltlicht, die wärmeleitpaste, dass wasser???

@ ruyven_macaran:
okay ^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2011)

Jopp da fehlt auch einiges. zum wasser du kannst auch einfach destilliertes wasser nehmen da passiert nix es gibt viele die so fahren wie ich auch und keine probleme haben


----------



## Uter (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



mr_jacky schrieb:


> - in deiner zusammenstellung fehlt der aquaero, die sensorik, kaltlicht, die wärmeleitpaste, dass wasser???


 Spielzeug, Spielzeug, Spielzeug, afaik ausreichend viel beim Kühler dabei, dest. Wasser gibts anderen Orts günstiger.


----------



## mr_jacky (11. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

bezüglich pumpe hät ich nochmal ne frage, da ich bedenken bekomme, ob  die Aquasteam xt reicht, mit 4,2m förderhöhe... da schon im gehäuse ca,  1,5m schlauch sein werden, der radi ca 2,2m nimmt? und ich den radi mehr  als 0,5m vom gehäuse platzieren wollte...

bitte um auskunft


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Die reicht locker nur weil der Radi 2,2m vom PC entfernt ist nimmt ja die höhe nicht zu auserdem wenn die XT nicht reicht hast eh ein Problem.


----------



## mr_jacky (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

war gestern mal in n aquacomputerlden, und dieser meinte, dass der radiator an sich, ca 2,2m von der förderhöhe quasi wegnimmt. mein den MoRa3 mit 9x 140er lüftern (also 36m interner leitung).
und wenn ich des dann alleine so rechne, radi 2,2 plus schlauch im gehäuse 1,5, dann hät ich noch 0,5m übrig, was heisst ich könnt n radi nur max. o,25m vom gehäuse plazieren. und ich weis grad ned so recht, wie viel mm-cm die gpu's, cpu, wakü-kühler + anschlüsse fressen...


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Es gibt leute die 2 Moras damit betreiben und ich hab mit meiner Eheim 1046 die schwächer ist ein Mora2 und zwei 360er Radiatoren betreiben also sollte es für dein System locker reichen.
Und zu was hat dir dann der Aquacomputerladen geraten wenn die AquastreamXT nicht reichen soll?


----------



## mr_jacky (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

zu keiner anderen xD meinte nur, des könnte knapp werden ^^'
(hab aber mal von einer gelesen mit 9m förderhöhe...)
hatte ihn noch nach n ablass bzw sperrventil gefragt gehabt, und da hat er mir n ganz tolles teil gezeigt  hab nur vergessen wies heiss.... warn  2 anschlüsse pro schlauch, die wenn sie zusammen waren, den durchfluss ermöglicht haben und wenn man sie getrennt hat den durchfluss gesperrt haben und kaum kühlflüssigkeit verloren geht. was ich für ne super sache halte, da ich nächstes jahr evtl umziehe.. weisst du wie des teil heisst?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Das sind schnellkupplungen
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellkupplung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



mr_jacky schrieb:


> war gestern mal in n aquacomputerlden, und dieser meinte, dass der radiator an sich, ca 2,2m von der förderhöhe quasi wegnimmt. mein den MoRa3 mit 9x 140er lüftern (also 36m interner leitung).
> und wenn ich des dann alleine so rechne, radi 2,2 plus schlauch im gehäuse 1,5, dann hät ich noch 0,5m übrig, was heisst ich könnt n radi nur max. o,25m vom gehäuse plazieren. und ich weis grad ned so recht, wie viel mm-cm die gpu's, cpu, wakü-kühler + anschlüsse fressen...


 
Einen Laden, der der pauschal behauptet, ein Radiator würde "x m Förderhöhe wegnehmen", würde ich nur noch dann aufsuchen, wenn er Online-Händler preislich unterbieten kann. Aber beraten lassen brauchst du dich da nicht mehr, da offensichtlich keinerlei Sachverständnis vorhanden ist (selbst mit 1 mm Förderhöhe fließt Wasser durch einen Radiator - was soll es auch sonst machen? Gegendruck aufbauen?). Nichtmal Erfahrungen mit Wasserkühlungen oder Kenntnisse von Tests scheinen vorzuliegen, denn Moras an einer Pumpe mit 1,3 m Förderhöhe (+restlichem System) sind nun wirklich nicht soooo exotisch.


----------



## mr_jacky (15. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

was sagt den nun genau die förderhöhe von pumpen aus?


----------



## axxo (15. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Es gibt tatsächlich Aquacomputerläden?


----------



## TFTP100 (15. November 2011)

mr_jacky schrieb:
			
		

> prozessortechnisch hat sich was geändert... entweder der fx-8150 oder einer von der i7-3000-serie...
> ist die frage wie da die hitzeentwicklung ist..



Ich würde auf jeden fall ein intel nehmen. Aber ich würde auch erst warten bis alle sandy bridge e ruaskommen du brauchst doch wohl kein i7 3960X oder?


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



mr_jacky schrieb:


> was sagt den nun genau die förderhöhe von pumpen aus?


 
Wenn du jetzt ein Schlauch hättest der senkrecht in Himmel geht würde die Pumpe es schaffen das Wasser max. 4,2m hoch zu Fördern. 
Das ist die allgemeine Aussage wie kräftig eine Pumpe ist, also sowas wie ne PS Angabe für Pumpen.
Wenn du jetzt zb. den PC mit der Pumpe im Erdgeschoss hast und den Radi ins 1 Stock stellst darf der höhenunterschied nicht mehr wie 4,2 meter sein ansonsten schaft es eben die Pumpe nicht das Wasser durch den Kreislauf zu fördern, wobei natürlich auch die Einbauten in der gesammten Wakü eine Rolle spielen und etwas von eben dieser Fürderhöhe wegnehmen aber da ne Pauschale aussage zu treffen ist blödsinn vorallem 2,2m ist echt ein haufen 
Wie gesagt meine Eheim1046 hat ne Förderhöhe von 1,2m und die hat es locker geschafft 2x360er und einen Mora2 + CPU und GPU Kühler mit Wasser zu versorgen, laut seiner Angabe wäre die schon allein mit dem Mora überfordert gewesen.
Aber da die Wakü am PC meist in der selben höhe sind muss da schon einiges kommen das man eine AquastreamXT überfordert da diese mit einer der stärksten Pumpen ist.


----------



## mr_jacky (16. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

@ axxo: ja giebt es, in münchen wäre es die computer galerie, deren wakü sortiment ist von aquacomputer

Computer Galerie | Der Händler für PC-Komponenten und Modding in München

@TFTP100: werd mir auf jedenfall n 6-kerner rein tun, wenn ich mir den gesamt preis fürs system ansehe (ca. 5200€ mit dem "günstigen" 6-kern Intel) und da die 400€ mehr für den 3960X den braten nicht mehr fett machen, zudem kommt da noch so ne ego sache, die sagt, wenn schon, den schon^^'

@Soldat0815: gut des mit der max. höhe war mir schon mehr oder minder klar ^^ aber wie größ darf der gesamte Kreislauf sein? hab vorhin mal ausgemessen, wieviel schlauf ich im gehäuse brauche (mithilfe eines fadens, dessen länge ich danach ausgemessen habe) und bin auf ca 2,= meter gekommen. wenn ichs jetz noch rund mache, dass keine knicke entstehen, komm ich auf ca 2,1 - 2,2 m.
den radi wollt ich eben min 0,5 m vom gehäuse plazieren, lieber wär mir n meter...
und der radi, wird ja mit sicherheit, auch was von der förderhöhe wegnehmen, vorallem wenn ich mir die beschreibung ansehe, dass dort eben 36m kupferrohr verbaut sind..

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro black Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro black 36089

der von dem laden meinte halt, dass er n mora3 mit 9x120er lüftern, daheim bei sich hätte und der ca 2,1 m von der förderhöhe bräuchte, erschien mir relativ logisch, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass dieser keine einbusen macht, da ich ihn hinstellen will, *nicht hinlegen* und er so, eben knapp 50 cm hoch ist... und durch des mehrmalige raufpumpen könnte des schon hinkommen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das ist die allgemeine Aussage wie kräftig eine Pumpe ist, also sowas wie ne PS Angabe für Pumpen.



PS ist eine Leistungsangabe - genauso wie W (soll ja nicht umsonst dadurch ersetzt werden) und die kann man für Pumpen auch angeben.
Die Förderhöhe dagegen ist ein Maß für den maximal aufbaubaren Druck und damit ein Indikator für die Förderleistung der Pumpe bei hohen Widerständen.



> Wenn du jetzt zb. den PC mit der Pumpe im Erdgeschoss hast und den Radi ins 1 Stock stellst darf der höhenunterschied nicht mehr wie 4,2 meter sein ansonsten schaft es eben die Pumpe nicht das Wasser durch den Kreislauf zu fördern, wobei natürlich auch die Einbauten in der gesammten Wakü eine Rolle spielen und etwas von eben dieser Fürderhöhe wegnehmen



Weder das eine noch das andere stimmt. In einem Kreislauf ist die maximal überwindbare Höhe unbegrenzt, denn es gibt keinen Druckunterschied zwischen auf- und absteigendem Schenkel (wie bei einem einzelnen, oben offenen Schlauch), den die Pumpe überwinden müsste. Und Einbauten "nehmen" auch keine "Förderhöhe weg".




mr_jacky schrieb:


> @Soldat0815: gut des mit der max. höhe war mir schon mehr oder minder klar ^^ aber wie größ darf der gesamte Kreislauf sein? hab vorhin mal ausgemessen, wieviel schlauf ich im gehäuse brauche (mithilfe eines fadens, dessen länge ich danach ausgemessen habe) und bin auf ca 2,= meter gekommen. wenn ichs jetz noch rund mache, dass keine knicke entstehen, komm ich auf ca 2,1 - 2,2 m.
> den radi wollt ich eben min 0,5 m vom gehäuse plazieren, lieber wär mir n meter...
> und der radi, wird ja mit sicherheit, auch was von der förderhöhe wegnehmen, vorallem wenn ich mir die beschreibung ansehe, dass dort eben 36m kupferrohr verbaut sind..


 
Wiederhole: Niemand nimmt etwas weg und pauschale Größenangaben lassen sich auch nicht machen. Der Widerstand eines Wasserkühlungskreislaufes (oder irgendwas anderes, durchflossenes) ist immer eine Funktion der Geschwindigkeit. Du kannst soviele Engstellen haben, wie du willst - solange das Wasser ganz langsam fließt, entsteht auch in diesen kaum Reibung/Widerstand. Entsprechend könnte ein maximaler Widerstand (der aber unmöglich pauschal auf eine Zahl von Komponenten umgelegt werden kann) nur angegeben werden, wenn man zuvor einen mindest Durchfluss festlegt.
In der Wakü-Praxis gelingt es eigentlich niemanden, letzten auf problematische Werte zu drücken (egal wieviel Mühe ich mir gebe ); umgekehrt kann man also von quasi keinem Kreislauf behaupten, er wäre zu restriktiv. Einige sehr umfangreiche kommen in Bereiche, in denen mehr Pumpenleistung vielleicht 1-2-3 K rausholen könnte, aber auch das ist selten.

Bezüglich Mora: Die Rohre sind vierfach parallel geschaltet, aus Sicht der Pumpe ergeben sich also 9 m mit vierfachem Durchmesser (und entsprechend geringem Widerstand)


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Denk mal zwecks dem Wasser im Radi was immer auf und ab muss nach wie das funktioniert wenn man einen Benzintank leer macht mit nur einem Schlauch ohne das man eine Pumpe braucht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> PS ist eine Leistungsangabe - genauso wie W  (soll ja nicht umsonst dadurch ersetzt werden) und die kann man für  Pumpen auch angeben.
> Die Förderhöhe dagegen ist ein Maß für den  maximal aufbaubaren Druck und damit ein Indikator für die Förderleistung  der Pumpe bei hohen Widerständen.


Verstehe nicht ganz was du damit sagen willst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weder  das eine noch das andere stimmt. In einem Kreislauf ist die  maximal überwindbare Höhe unbegrenzt, denn es gibt keinen  Druckunterschied zwischen auf- und absteigendem Schenkel (wie bei einem  einzelnen, oben offenen Schlauch), den die Pumpe überwinden müsste. Und  Einbauten "nehmen" auch keine "Förderhöhe weg".


Nur wenn die Pumpe beim ersten mal Inbetriebnehmen die steigung nicht  schafft bringt dir die theoritische unbegrenzte überwindbare Höhe auch  nix denn da muss sie erstmal überwunden werden.
Zu den Einbauten muss ich dir jetzt wo ich genau überlege recht geben da die nur den Durchfluss bremsen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

keinen plan was der da erzählt, aber die förderhöhe hat an der stelle nix zu sagen ....
sie würde nen problem wenn du den radiator mehr als nen stockwerk getrennt vom pc hängen wolltest
nen radiator verbraucht aber keine förderhöhe ......
der hat nen wiederstand was die flußleistung angeht, anstelle von 150l/std dann als beispiel halt nur noch 145l/std...
aber auch wenn du den durchfluss künstlich beschränkst, der druck bleibt im system der selbe und die pumpe schafft es auch bei ner verängung auf 0.2mm das wasser auf die förderhöhe zu pumpen dauert halt länger funzt trotzdem ...
und weil du da son tolles beispiel mit mehrfach hochpumpen hast, es ist ein geschlossener kreislauf, es geht dannach auch wieder runter, damit zählt nur der fließwiederstand der komponenten, da alles was nach oben geht auch wieder nach unten kommt ....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht ganz was du damit sagen willst.



Hmm - dann wirds schwer, denn eigentlich war es schon recht deutlich geschrieben:
PS =  Angabe für Leistung, gerne bei Autos verwendet, wo aber eigentlich (k)W verwendet werden sollen
W = Angabe für Leistung, bei Pumpen verwendet
m(Wassersäule) = Angabe für Druck - und damit was anderes als die ersten beiden.



> Nur wenn die Pumpe beim ersten mal Inbetriebnehmen die steigung nicht  schafft bringt dir die theoritische unbegrenzte überwindbare Höhe auch  nix denn da muss sie erstmal überwunden werden.



Du sprachst halt von einem Kreislauf. Davon abgesehen hängt die bei Inbetriebnahme zu überwindende Steigung auch von dessen Aufbau ab. Wenn du den AGB nicht gerade ganz unten einbaust, kannst du ihn in weiten Teilen auch ganz ohne Pumpe befüllen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - dann wirds schwer, denn eigentlich war es schon recht deutlich geschrieben:
> PS =  Angabe für Leistung, gerne bei Autos verwendet, wo aber eigentlich (k)W verwendet werden sollen
> W = Angabe für Leistung, bei Pumpen verwendet
> m(Wassersäule) = Angabe für Druck - und damit was anderes als die ersten beiden.


 
Dann hab ich dich doch richtig verstanden. Die allgemeinheit wird wohl mehr mit der max. Förderhöhe anfangen können als ne Watt Angabe.(ich könnt damit auch so nix Anfangen wenn einer sagt reicht ne Pumpe mit 5Watt um Wasser auf 10m zu Pumpen)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du sprachst halt von einem Kreislauf. Davon abgesehen hängt die bei Inbetriebnahme zu überwindende Steigung auch von dessen Aufbau ab. Wenn du den AGB nicht gerade ganz unten einbaust, kannst du ihn in weiten Teilen auch ganz ohne Pumpe befüllen.


 
Ok wenn man es wieder so auslegt ja wobei das selten bei ner PC Wasserkühlung der fall ist genauso wie das man eben die 4Meter höhenunterschied übersteigt.


----------



## mr_jacky (18. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

ok, wie groß/lang ist dann der *maximale* kreislauf _(pumpe, agb, gpu, cpu, radi, waküsteuerung, sensoren)_, mit einer pumpe mit 4,2m förderhöhe wenn ein maximaler höhenunterschied von 0,7m (tiefster/höchster punkt) vorliegt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Unendlich.
Begründung: siehe oben


----------



## Gabbyjay (19. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Weil, um zu sehen ob ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, sich lediglich die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit verringert mit zunehmender Länge und damit zunehmendem Widerstand des Kreislaufs.

Die Frage müßte also eher lauten, bei welcher Länge komme ich bei bestimmter Pumpenleistung noch auf auf eine bestimmte Fördermenge.

Da dies dann wieder sehr stark vom Widerstand der verwendeten Komponenten (Kühler, AGB, Radiator, Anschlüsse, Schläuche etc.), läßt sich das aber nicht pauschal beantworten, sondern man müßte es individuell aufwändig berechnen.


Die Höhenunterschiede spielen im befüllten, geschlossenen Kreislauf keine Rolle, weil es einen Druckausgleich zwischen Auf- und Abstieg gibt und die der Höhenunterschied nach oben insgesamt immer der selbe ist wie der nach unten.

Die Maximale Förderhöhe einer Pumpe stellt dann lediglich eine Angabe zur Leistungsfähigkeit beim Druckaufbau der Pumpe dar, für das gibt es wahrscheinlich bestimmte Normen (wie dick der Schlauch dabei ist etc) und es ist so wenn überhaupt nur beim Befüllen von Belang.
Wobei sich das befüllen ja auch manuell in den meisten Fällen irgendwie realisieren lassen sollte (Komponenten vorher schon mit dem Wasser auffüllen oder erst hinlegen, vollpumpen und dann erst aufstellen, etc).


So weit korrekt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

korrekt.

Für die Förderhöhre braucht man übrigens keinen genormten Schlauch. Die maximale Förderhöhe wird bei einer Fördermenge von 0 angegeben (umgekehrt die maximale Fördermenge bei einer Höhe von 0). D.h. das Wasser fließt gar nicht mehr, es gibt gar keine Reibung (egal ob 1 mm Schlauch oder 1 m Zylinder - okay, bei ersterem müsste man Kapilarkräfte berücksichtigen), die Pumpe arbeitet einfach nur gegen die Schwerkraft an. Wenn die Wassersäule der maximalen Förderhöhe entspricht, schafft sie das gerade eben noch so - der Druck der Wassersäule entspricht dem maximalen Druckaufbau der Pumpe. Sie kann kein weiteres Wasser in den Schlauch drücken, es kann aber auch gerade so noch keins rausfließen.


----------



## mr_jacky (20. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

mir gehts eben darum, dass ich weiss, auf welche größe ich den kreislauf bringen kann (was eben damit zusammenhängt, wie weit ich den radi vom gehäuse weg plazieren kann) und dann immernoch einen durchfluss von ca 60 l/h habe ?

habs relativ eilig dies zu erfahren und je nachdem die pumpenfrage abzuhaken oder weiter zu bearbeiten, da ich zwischen 25.11. und 30.11. die wakü bestellen möchte/werde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Das ist jetzt eine Frage, die könnte man tatsächlich beantworten 
Exakt aber nur durch Tests 

Abschätzung (±40%), ausgehend von der letzten Zusammenstllung her (Uter): 3-4 m Abstand zu einem externen Radi (und zwei Schnelltrennkupplungen) würde ich für möglich halten, ohne unter 1 l/min zu fallen. Die Aquastream ist dafür aber nötig, eine normale 1046 würde vermutlich nur um die 0,7 l/min machen. (ich persönlich erachte auch 0,4 l/min noch als bequem ausreichend)


----------



## mr_jacky (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

gut heisst also versuch macht klug und wenns doch nicht geht, kann ich immernoch die frequenz der pumpe erhöhen (auch wenn die garantie dann erlischt) aber späterstens dann sollte es wirklich gehn.
also wärs vlt vorausschauend, einen weiteren schnellverschluss an der pumpe anzubringen?

der MoRa 3 mit 9x140 Lüftern, wieviel kühlflüssigkeit nimmt der den auf? bzw weiss jemand wie hoch der rohrdurchmesser ist? dann könnt ichs mir auch einfach ausrechnen ^^

hier der aktuelle Warenkorb, bei dem ich denke dass sich nicht mehr viel ändern wird (die spielerein sensoren will ich haben^^ giebts für die vlt noch ne halterung? oder einfach kabelbinder??)
bitte nochmal drüber schaun, vlt giebts ja noch n verbesserungsvorschlag?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2b89d3637775a2f0a41759d199da00e6


----------



## Uter (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



mr_jacky schrieb:


> also wärs vlt vorausschauend, einen weiteren schnellverschluss an der pumpe anzubringen?


Du hast Angst, dass dein Durchfluss zu gering sein wird und willst deshalb noch eine Bremse mehr einbauen?



mr_jacky schrieb:


> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2b89d3637775a2f0a41759d199da00e6


 Du willst nicht wirklich 100€ für Schnellkupplungen ausgeben oder? 
Du hast z.T. 1/8" Winkel. 
Knickschutz brauchst du nicht.
Du hast einen Adapter doppelt.
Der AGB ist auch überteuert.
Für was Doppelnippel?
Warum so viele Überwurfmuttern?


----------



## mr_jacky (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

stimmt auch wieder, andererseits, wenn die pumpe zu schwach sein sollte, oder kaputt geht, ist des wechseln ziehmlich einfach und ich müsste nicht des wasser ablassen..

zu den Schnellkupplungen.. doch hatte ich vor, die modele waren die, die mir am meisten zugesagt hatten.
oder kennst du bessere?
danke, den 1/8" Winkel hatte ich übersehn, ist jetzt ausgetauscht 
Knickschtz bin ich mir auch nicht 100% sicher, ob ich ihn einbau, aber lieber haben uznd nicht einbauen als einbaun wollen und keinen haben..
der Doppelnippel ist für den Radiator um diersekt davor und danach die Schnellkupplung zu schalten.
der AGB scheint aber super zum entlüften zu sein
Überwurfmuttern für die schottverschraubung und die winkel


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

schnellkupplungen:
selber zusammenstellen was du an sochnellverschlüssen brauchst und vl3 oder vl3n von koolance nehmen (immer m und w vom selben typ nehmen snst können die dichtungen beschädigt werden)


----------



## Uter (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



mr_jacky schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder, andererseits, wenn die pumpe zu schwach sein sollte, oder kaputt geht, ist des wechseln ziehmlich einfach und ich müsste nicht des wasser ablassen..


Wird sie nicht. 
Bei einer Wakü sollte man keine Angst davor haben alle 20 Jahre wenn die Pumpe Zicken macht das Wasser abzulassen. 



mr_jacky schrieb:


> zu den Schnellkupplungen.. doch hatte ich vor, die modele waren die, die mir am meisten zugesagt hatten.
> oder kennst du bessere?


Ich nutze keine Schnellkupplungen, aber Koolance und CPC sollen sehr gut sein. Teuer ≠ gut.



mr_jacky schrieb:


> Knickschtz bin ich mir auch nicht 100% sicher, ob ich ihn einbau, aber lieber haben uznd nicht einbauen als einbaun wollen und keinen haben..


Dafür kauft man Winkel.



mr_jacky schrieb:


> der AGB scheint aber super zum entlüften zu sein


Das sind alle AGBs, die keine Fehlkonstruktion sind.



mr_jacky schrieb:


> Überwurfmuttern für die schottverschraubung und die winkel


 Warum nicht gleich entsprechende Winkel?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



mr_jacky schrieb:


> gut heisst also versuch macht klug und wenns doch nicht geht, kann ich immernoch die frequenz der pumpe erhöhen (auch wenn die garantie dann erlischt) aber späterstens dann sollte es wirklich gehn.



Die Garantie erlischt da nicht. Die Aquastream ist offiziell regelbar bzw. regelt sich im Standardmodus selbst auf die maximal mögliche Frequenz.



> also wärs vlt vorausschauend, einen weiteren schnellverschluss an der pumpe anzubringen?



Imho nicht. Die Dinger sind teuer, fressen in nicht-wirklich-extremen Kreisläufen am Durchfluss (in meinen dagegen kann ich eine weitere reinhängen, ohne dass der Unterschied noch spürbar wäre  ) und vor allem: Sie brauchen viel Platz. Den hat man rund um Pumpen normalerweise nicht und die Chance, dass du sie wegen nicht-ganz-so-prallem-Durchfluss (aber konstant guter Kühlleistung austauschst), setze ich mal bei <1% an.



> der MoRa 3 mit 9x140 Lüftern, wieviel kühlflüssigkeit nimmt der den auf? bzw weiss jemand wie hoch der rohrdurchmesser ist? dann könnt ichs mir auch einfach ausrechnen ^^



140er weiß ich nicht, der mit 120ern kommt auf gut 1 l. ID habe ich mit 6,8 mm gemessen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. November 2011)

Wieso ein Mora pro wenn du nur 9 Lüfter draufklatschen willst? 
(Kohle scheint ja genug da zu sein)

Wieso kein Wasserkühler für den Aquero? Damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite bei dochmal Mehrbelastung.


----------



## mr_jacky (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

@ruyven_macaran:

Produktdeschreibung der Aqusteam XT auf der herstellerseit:

Für experimentelle Kunden gibt es zudem die Möglichkeit einen  kostenlosen Key zu erwerben, der sehr tiefgehende Parameter der Pumpe  freischaltet. Da es hiermit auch möglich ist die Pumpe irreparabel zu  beschädigen schränken wir dabei unsere Garantieleistung natürlich ein.  Mit diesen erweiterten Einstellungen ist beispielsweise aber noch mehr  Leistung möglich.                             

@CoXxOnE:

Der Pro deswegen, da ich mir die möglichkeit offenlassen will, ihn evtl mal an ne wand zu montieren oder evtl mehr lüfter irgendwann mal und es eh nur 20€ mehr sind, auf die kommt nicht drauf zam. so gesehn, ja ist genügend geld da.

der aquero kühler... danke  dachte den hät ich drin... hat mich da wohl verklickt (kühler ausgetauscht)


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. November 2011)

Die erweiterten Features gibt es schon lang nicht mehr bei der Pumpe. Siehe hier im AC Forum http://www.aqua-computer-systeme.de/cgi-bin/YaBB/YaBB.pl?board=20;action=display;num=1228845832


----------



## mr_jacky (23. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

ah ok ^^

zum cpu Kühler, is der gut, bzw giebts n besseren? brauch einen für den 2011er sockel

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC RayStorm CPU Intel 775/1366/1156/1155/2011 XSPC RayStorm CPU Intel 775/1366/1156/1155/2011 10402


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. November 2011)

Ja den kann man bedenkenlos nehmen, in machen Tests ist er vor dem Kryos xt und in manchen etwas dahinter, nehmen sich also nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## mr_jacky (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

so denke des ist jetz der finale einkaufwagen:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/126acdff5e6ca57bfa6bfb3e6be762c8

wenn noch jemand n fehler findet, bitte mitteilen


----------



## Uter (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

200€ für Schnellkupplungen? Sorry, aber 
Schau dir meine letzten Post noch mal an, einiges wurde nicht verbessert.


----------



## mr_jacky (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

bezüglich ram-kühler, habt ihr da ne empfehlung?


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

kommt drauf an welche Rams du verwenden willst. (bist dir aber schon im Klaren das die eher nur rein was zur optik beitragen)

sollten es Dominator Rams sein, hast du hiermit eine günstige Lösung Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Dominator - Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Dominator - Acetal 19102


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Mips Kühler in der Version 5 sollen auch sehr gut sein.


----------



## mr_jacky (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

danke^^

so, hier nunmal mehr meine zusammenstellung, hab ich noch iwas übersehn/vergessen?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/59e97c80b3f26fe78490302aa600cf56


----------



## Uter (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*



Uter schrieb:


> Du willst nicht wirklich 100€ für Schnellkupplungen ausgeben oder?
> Du hast z.T. 1/8" Winkel.
> Knickschutz brauchst du nicht.
> Du hast einen Adapter doppelt.
> ...


 Ein Teil wurde inzwischen verbessert, ein Teil verschlechtert...


----------



## mr_jacky (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

diese fragen hab ich bereits beantwortet


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Ja:
 1. Falsche Ein und Auslassadapter für die Pumpe. Diese gegen die eckigen von Aquacomputer austauschen.
 2. Warum so viel unterschiedlicher Schlauch?
 3. Wofür der Lüfterkabel-Adapter wenn du eh ein Aquaero einplanst?
 4. Wofür ein 5L Kanister? Kauf dir einmal 5L Destiliertes Wasser und dazu das Konzentrat von Innovatek Protect IP.
 5. Ein 60€ AGB? Muss das sein?
 6. Mips 4 gegen die 5er Version austauschen.
 7. Wofür die Schottverschraubungen?

Hier mal ein Vorschlag der um einiges Günstiger ist.
>>>Warenkorb<<<


----------



## Ichbins (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Ein bisschen aufgeräumt 
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a23cc697ef69a0c735df86626c7d7503
aber nicht ganz


----------



## mr_jacky (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

- Lüfterkabel-Adapter sind zum teil für meine Gehäuselüfter
- welcher adapter ist falsch? habe 3 Ein-Auslassadapter drin, falls einer falsch ist
- Mips 5... giebts den auch für 4 RAM Module? hab den nicht gesehn und so den 4er genommen....
- Schottverschraubung befestige ich direkt am gehäuse für den Ein/Auslass, damit der schlauch hier nicht beschädigt werden kann
- AGB für 60€, test war sehr gut nd ich will diesen haben^^ 5l Kanister.. ich will ihn haben ^^'


----------



## Ichbins (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

- Du brauchst ja dann nicht mehr so viele Gehäuselüfter
-http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p8020_Eheim-Bundle-Ein-Auslass-Adapter-f-r-1046---sechseck.html
-warum einen RAM Kühler?
-Verständlich, du könntest aber auch einfach einen Schlauchdurchführung nehmen
- ????


----------



## mr_jacky (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

hallo, inzwisachen tut sich mir wieder eine frage auf, und zwar die hier:
welcher dieser beiden mainboard kühler ist besser??

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT RE4 - Acetal+EN (Nickel) EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT RE4 - Acetal+EN (Nickel) 14515

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance MB-ASR4E (ASUS Rampage IV Extreme) Koolance MB-ASR4E (ASUS Rampage IV Extreme) 14516


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Januar 2012)

Kauf den der die besser gefällt,  die kühlunterschiede sind eher marginal.


----------



## mr_jacky (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

um meinen ram zu kühlen hab ich mich für folgenden kühler entschieden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS RAM Khler 4 incl. 4 RAM Module Nickel POM Limited Edition MIPS RAM Khler 4 incl. 4 RAM Module Nickel POM Limited Edition 19072
wenn ich nun meinen ram verbaue, was ist hier radsamer, wärmeleitpaste oder wärmeleitpad?
über möglichst schnelle antworten würde ich mich freuen


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Wärmeleitpads werden empfohlen


----------



## mr_jacky (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

gut, und welche dicke da? hätte da die hier gesehn

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Wrmeleitpad XT 7W/mk 0,5mm (120x20mm) 4-er Set fr ramplex, innovatek, Mips, Koolance Phobya Wrmeleitpad XT 7W/mk 0,5mm (120x20mm) 4-er Set fr ramplex, innovatek, Mips, Koolance 19109

die giebts in 0,5 mm, 1mm und 1,5mm...

oder giebts da noch bessere?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Da RAM-Kühlung für sich schon sinnlos ist, kommt es auch nicht auf das beste bißchen Wärmeleitfähtigkeit an.

Ich selbst nutze die Phobya Ultra (also der kleine Bruder der verlinkten) auch nur, weil sie sich sehr gut verarbeiten lassen. (Stärke bei mir: 1mm, aber auch wegen Montage über Heatspreader. Da brauch ich was, was die aufgeprägte Schrift ausgleicht.


----------



## mr_jacky (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

also dürfte dann bei mir, ohne Heatspreader, die 0,5 mm des optimalst sein, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung der ersten Wakü*

Vermutlich. Plane ich für meine neuen Black Dragons (ohne Spreader) auch einzusetzen, kann aber noch keine Erfahrungsbereichte vorlegen.


----------

